

Viral marketing cracked? - bqpro1
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/519361/us-military-scientists-solve-the-fundamental-problem-of-viral-marketing/

======
bqpro1
link to the original paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1309.2963](http://arxiv.org/abs/1309.2963)

